# New Glock 19



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought a new Glock this weekend. I didn't have a glock 19 always wanted to get one someday. This looks to me to be a Ceracoat. I bought it new like that some type of special run they made. I took it to the range and put 148 rds. Of Remington umc 115 gr ammo through it. Typical glock no issues no btf either. I was suprised how accurate I was with it. I am going to put on trijicon gl01 night sites and find a holster.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice G19 ya' got there rusty. I saw the Grey cerakote in the shop I work at occasionally, it was really good looking, and didn't last long before it went out the door. I have the same gun in a FDE cerakote. The G19s are really great handguns, I think it is the perfect size for CC and shootability. I'm pretty sure Glock has corrected the BTF issue.
Here's a picture of mine:








MO


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I had not shot a weapon for about 30 yrs. until I decided to get my LTC. I purchased a Glock 19 Gen 4 and it shoots GREAT! I liked the accuracy, and simplicity so much I've purchased two more Glocks. I read somewhere that Glocks tend to multiple and that seems to be true.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

bluewave said:


> I had not shot a weapon for about 30 yrs. until I decided to get my LTC. I purchased a Glock 19 Gen 4 and it shoots GREAT! I liked the accuracy, and simplicity so much I've purchased two more Glocks. I read somewhere that Glocks tend to multiple and that seems to be true.


This is number 5 for me. As long as you don't have more than 12 glocks you don't have an addiction. (read it on the internet)


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

glocks are accurate due to the need to lock your wrists to align the sights. simple and it works every time


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have never seen even a semi- experienced person who did not shoot a Glock pretty well. This also seems to be true of the XD and it's variants.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

*Good to Know*

That's good to know. I only have 3 so far. One good thing about the Glock is that they come in a case with Glock on the side. I can bring a new one in and if my wife happens to see the case she doesn't realize it's a new one!


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

i've seen 1 that wasnt FDE or black or the Magpul edition... 

And i kick myself for not buying it... the local range i go to shoot at, got a " gold " glock 19 in one day back in Feb.. now it wasnt shiny gold, but more of a matte gold / bronze type of color.. but was really cool looking... 

I've thought about having my G19 done in this color...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The G19 can be made to shoot very accurately with just a bit of work.

GW


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

DLYskes1976 said:


> i've seen 1 that wasnt FDE or black or the Magpul edition...
> 
> And i kick myself for not buying it... the local range i go to shoot at, got a " gold " glock 19 in one day back in Feb.. now it wasnt shiny gold, but more of a matte gold / bronze type of color.. but was really cool looking...
> 
> I've thought about having my G19 done in this color...


That was the Bronze version. We had 1 in the shop a couple of weeks ago, it didn't last long before it was sold. The grey G19 is pretty sexy too.

MO


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

MoMan, lol you have no idea how many people i've told about this " golden glock " lol and they all look at me like WTF..... i wish i knew how to get my hands on one now..... or even in a G17 version...... yea the range i went to had it for about 2 days before someone snagged it... i got to look at it the first day, and when i came back the next day it was gone......


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought I'd hate the Glock, because of the grip angle. Bought a G19 a few years back, and a G26 for the wife. Little over a year ago Wife bought me a G17gen 4 and that's what I have been carrying for little over a year.


----------

